# T8 LED Tube Replacments



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The Hyperikons from Amazon have been solid for me.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> The Hyperikons from Amazon have been solid for me.


Have a link for the units you use?

I'd like to use a unit that doesn't require the old ballast, but retrofits to direct wire to the tombstones. Does that unit do that?


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

Switched said:


> Have a link for the units you use?
> 
> I'd like to use a unit that doesn't require the old ballast, but retrofits to direct wire to the tombstones. Does that unit do that?


Same here. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Switched said:


> What are your favorite products to use when replacing T8 tubes & ballast with the LED retrofit units?


Switched .,

I genrally used either Fuji or Sylvian ., both are pretty good and yes you can bypass the ballast and ya done with it. 

The reason why I rather bypass it due the LED tube tend to be more brighter than run it thru the ballast. 

P.S. note., Fuji useally come in couple namebrands so it kinda cover few models.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C52MA2Q/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These work both with the ballast and directly wired. I’d recommend direct wiring them so that the customer doesn’t have to worry about ballast failure. It’s more work but it’s a selling point.

Just cut the wires near the ballast and splice the neutral to the tombstones on one side and the hot to the other.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C52MA2Q/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> These work both with the ballast and directly wired. I’d recommend direct wiring them so that the customer doesn’t have to worry about ballast failure. It’s more work but it’s a selling point.
> 
> Just cut the wires near the ballast and splice the neutral to the tombstones on one side and the hot to the other.


Hey Hackwork ., 

I Have one question I like that item what you posted the link but the question due I look at the link it did not mention what operating voltage it can be run in direct connection ? 

I know ya ran it in 120 volts but have ya hit with 277 volts yet ?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

My other concern is compatibility with existing lighting controls in the offices, they don't have anything fancy, must standard OS units.

Yeah, I need to bypass the ballast, as there are around 100 3L fixtures, with maybe 20 bad ballasts and the rest more than likely lamps. But for the cost to re-lamp the place, I want to present an option to upgrade to LED.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn.... Those are like $2k cheaper for the 300 units I need than my SH.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Hey Hackwork .,
> 
> I Have one question I like that item what you posted the link but the question due I look at the link it did not mention what operating voltage it can be run in direct connection ?
> 
> I know ya ran it in 120 volts but have ya hit with 277 volts yet ?


Good question. I’ve only used them in 120v situations. But I looked up the specs and see that they are rated for 120-277v.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/C1eOUxOEOuS.pdf


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> Damn.... Those are like $2k cheaper for the 300 units I need than my SH.....


Hyperikon has great customer service. You may want to contact them to see about such a large order, if Amazon can handle it or if they have a better source, and if you can get a bulk discount.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Good question. I’ve only used them in 120v situations. But I looked up the specs and see that they are rated for 120-277v.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/C1eOUxOEOuS.pdf


Thanks Hack ., 

That will work perfect for our system which we do have 240 volts line to neutral system. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Hyperikon has great customer service. You may want to contact them to see about such a large order, if Amazon can handle it or if they have a better source, and if you can get a bulk discount.


Looks like you can order direct, saves only about $100 though. 

They have an interesting button on their website... "Make Offer"... Maybe I'll low ball it and see what happens...


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't know what we are installing today but a box of 200 is sitting at the supply house for us . They are do all with or without ballast . All I know - china - cheap - rebate from pg&e


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Switched said:


> What are your favorite products to use when replacing T8 tubes & ballast with the LED retrofit units?


Flavor of the day. Whatever the supply houses are quoting. I haven't used any I thought sucked, if that's what you're asking. It really seems to come down to price. Asking what kind of lamps I like, to me, rings a little like asking me what kind of nuts and bolts I like. I guess there are people with passionate preferences in terms of LED retrofit lamps, but I'm not one of those people.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> Thanks Hack .,
> 
> That will work perfect for our system which we do have 240 volts line to neutral system.
> 
> :biggrin:


What? Where are you with a 240 V L-N? I thought you were in Wisconsin.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I did a place in December 2016 with 800 of these: https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/201224/LUNERA-10102.html

They are bright enough that I only needed two per fixture instead of 4. I have been back to that place since and they're still going strong... But I also sold them an SPD that I did replace since, which I think is important for long LED life.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> What? Where are you with a 240 V L-N? I thought you were in Wisconsin.


No just look at my profile and I am in Philippines. but one of my family members do live in wisconsin.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> No just look at my profile and I am in Philippines. but one of my family members do live in wisconsin.


Hell yeah. Are you just kicking back drinking rum from a coconut everyday? How Are the women? I was thinking about one of those online Philippines dating things. I guess it's like a mail order bride thing. Two of my uncles suddenly had Filipina wives out of nowhere seems like.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Hell yeah. Are you just kicking back drinking rum from a coconut everyday? How Are the women? I was thinking about one of those online Philippines dating things. I guess it's like a mail order bride thing. Two of my uncles suddenly had Filipina wives out of nowhere seems like.


I havent drink much rum lately due I have irregular schedule. 

If you find a right women they can treat ya good but some are not.,, 

The online thing that part you have to be carefull with it. ( some can make a fake info on it )


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a coworker who went to the Philippines specifically for sex tourism. He's a single guy in his early 30's. He had a blast, by his reports, but also contracted an STD, which was of the flavor easily fixed by a prescription. Lucky for him, I guess.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I have a coworker who went to the Philippines specifically for sex tourism. He's a single guy in his early 30's. He had a blast, by his reports, but also contracted an STD, which was of the flavor easily fixed by a prescription. Lucky for him, I guess.


That's way too provocative for the average forum user. Reported.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

catsparky1 said:


> I don't know what we are installing today but a box of 200 is sitting at the supply house for us . They are do all with or without ballast . All I know - china - cheap - rebate from pg&e


Let me know what they are, didn't even think about the PGE rebate... lol


----------

